# Warning: Problems with Canidae, Nutro, Blue Buffalo, Others



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

Dogs are getting sick from these foods to the point that there is a lawsuit against the company..

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/02/pet_food_recalls106.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/04/pet_food_recall38.html

I wonder what really is a safe food for our pets......


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

You know, I am so afraid to feed my pets anything anymore! I think that the bigger the company gets, the more corrupt. They don't really care about the animal's well being, they are only concerned about profit..."how can we make this formula less expensive to make without upsetting our current customers!"

I will not be feeding my pets any of these products.

I think that the smaller independent manufacturers like Orijen or even Fromm Family products are the way to go they actually care what goes into their food. I would rather pay a few pennies more for a really good food that has to raise it's price to deal with rising supply cost that to pay the same price and find out later that the manufacturer has been cheaping out on ingredients.

ARGH! Big Business!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the rebuttal from Canidae's website:

http://www.canidae.com/canidae-news/2009-02-24-information-on-reformulated-products.html

I was just told about this lawsuit when I went to buy the Chicken Soup for Puppy's for Brody. The owner and I got to talking as he carries all the premium foods at his store. He mentioned the lawsuit and said it was started by ONE lady whose dog got diarrhea after eating Canidae. She was on a crusade to sue the company after that. I'm sure there's MORE to the story, but he said the Canidae reps contacted him and said it was snowballing into a huge deal over this one woman's complaint.

So before we all decide to throw away our dog food and start home cooking for our dogs, we should try and hear both sides of the story so we can make educated decisions not based on hearsay and rumors. 

Brodysmom


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness... Well I think this answers my previous question about switching Venus' food from Wellness...


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I did read that on their website when I was researching different types of puppy food for my two. The only thing that doesn't sit right is that it is from their website and I am sure they have a pocket full of high paid spin doctors to write a "positive" rebuttal. 

In speaking with one of my local retailers, she had indicated that many long time Canidae customers were switching after the 'reformulation" due to major gastro-intestinal problems. I do realize that the website addresses this but if the customer is unaware of the change, they would not know to make the transition. I also was informed that they were recently bought out by a larger manufacturer (such as P&G or Mars - I can't remember who now).

I actually used to feed my huskies Canidae when it was first on the market here in Canada and stopped feeding it because of inconsistency issues. I was noticing that from bag to bag the big boys were getting stomach issues.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

> I was just told about this lawsuit when I went to buy the Chicken Soup for Puppy's for Brody. The owner and I got to talking as he carries all the premium foods at his store. He mentioned the lawsuit and said it was started by ONE lady whose dog got diarrhea after eating Canidae. She was on a crusade to sue the company after that. I'm sure there's MORE to the story, but he said the Canidae reps contacted him and said it was snowballing into a huge deal over this one woman's complaint.
> 
> So before we all decide to throw away our dog food and start home cooking for our dogs, we should try and hear both sides of the story so we can make educated decisions not based on hearsay and rumors.


I am so sorry if I have upset you, Brodymom. My intention is only to help us care for our chi's and not to hurt anyone. But, first of all, I would never post any information like this "based on hearsay and rumors" as you have by basing your opinion on one store owner. I feel as though my daughter and I have researched this thoroughly. You want more feedback from Canidae users? Check out this site, it has good and bad opinions. It obviously was more than just one woman who's pet has problems with this feed. 


```
http://www.amazon.com/Canidae-Maintenance-Formula-Stages-35-lb/product-reviews/B000084ETV/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
```
Even if the lawsuit was one lady whose dog got diarrhea from high protein, what kind of company puts acetaminophen in their food? That bothers me MUCH more than the runs!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Its really hard to tell anymore what is safe/healthy to do. My husband and I have had some serious discussions lately about selling our house and buying a farm. Growing our own food, our own dairy, but probably not our own meat... we can't bare to slaughter anything. That would be bought from the source. We are even considering making our own soaps etc, we have a couple of friends that do that and they are so happy & healthy, though its all a lengthy prosess... just because you can never tell what you are actually eating or putting on your body. 

Anyway, hopefully there won't be recalls for Orijen.... although I may end up making my own dog food, we already make his treats 99% of the time now. 

The companies of this world just can't be trusted much anymore.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

When Zoey was having what we thought were liver issues, I did exstensive research on dog food, good and bad. I did read alot of bad on the Canidae dry food. So there was no way I would ever consider the dry food. That was my husbands choice because they sponser a motocross team and he races. I do feed the canned Canidae Chicken and rice formula. After reading this I may be changing that as well. It dosen't scare me and I will finish what I have but there are so many good foods out there with out these bad reviews. Why should I even take the chance. This is IMO of course.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BeckyLa said:


> I am so sorry if I have upset you, Brodymom. My intention is only to help us care for our chi's and not to hurt anyone. But, first of all, I would never post any information like this "based on hearsay and rumors" as you have by basing your opinion on one store owner. I feel as though my daughter and I have researched this thoroughly. You want more feedback from Canidae users? Check out this site, it has good and bad opinions. It obviously was more than just one woman who's pet has problems with this feed.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You didn't upset me at all!! I didn't do extensive research, as you did, as just looked at the company's website as well as was going on what the store owner told me. He acted like it was totally one crazy woman who had started the whole thing. After reading that website you posted, I think differently now. Especially if they have been bought out by a bigger company. That is a red flag to me. 

And the acetaminophen in the food is ATROCIOUS! That is really unforgiveable! 

So yes, I deserve 20 lashings with a wet noodle for being a hypocrite and not researching BOTH SIDES. 

Thanks for your comments.

Brodysmom


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I remember writing about this a while back just after I had learned about the un-announced formula switch and I had this link in that post: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html

I was actually finishing up a bag of the original Canidae formula when I was informed about what was going on, then when I went to my local premium food store and when I spoke to the owner, they were well aware of what was going on with Canidae and actually had other stores calling them to see if they had any of the unchanged formula left (which they didn't). They said at that time, a lot of people were leaving Canidae.

It's upsetting too, because Canidae was a well rated food and my two did well on it, but I was not willing to chance the new formula after reading what people wrote about their experiences (in the above link). 

These days the food supply (both human and canine) is worrisome.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> You didn't upset me at all!! I didn't do extensive research, as you did, as just looked at the company's website as well as was going on what the store owner told me. He acted like it was totally one crazy woman who had started the whole thing. After reading that website you posted, I think differently now. Especially if they have been bought out by a bigger company. That is a red flag to me.
> 
> And the acetaminophen in the food is ATROCIOUS! That is really unforgiveable!
> 
> ...



No lashings required :thumbright:

My brain cells fired and I now remember that Canidae was acquired by Diamond who was heavily involved in the pet food recall. I know that Chicken Soup is somehow affiliated by Diamond as well but somehow I think it is a better food.

After reading the customer feedback on amazon.com, I will definitely NOT feed Canidae.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

> So yes, I deserve 20 lashings with a wet noodle


:laughing9: No problem and definitely no lashings! 

I think I'll get some Wellness puppy and change Dani over to it. It is the only one I feel safe with at the moment. At least I haven't found anything bad about it. 

I am wondering, though, if this info should be stickied since it effects so many of us....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I used to feed Diamond to my large dogs, I did so when they had the Diamond recall due to the corn not to long ago. Ofcourse I am in the area that it was recalled from too. Thankfully I fed the Large breed adult 60 + lb that did not have corn in it.

I have since really researched and am funny about my dog food. I watch for my dogs odors changing, stools changing or having a different odor, you name it. I have been pretty happy with Wellness Core though


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

yes, that is one drawback of Chicken Soup that I am currently feeding Brody. It is made by Diamond. I know that they were involved in some recalls. But after messing with his food for months and finding one that he will willingly eat, I feel like I will keep him on it for now. I am also feeding the Orijen puppy, in combination with the Chicken Soup. I would have gladly kept him on Wellness if he would have only LIKED IT!! Having to sit down on the floor with him, feeding him the warmed up microwaved glop from my fingers was for the birds!! And then he would only eat a couple bites. It was driving me crazy!!

So to find a food that he likes has been so great for me. I will just have to keep an eye on the Diamond company and make sure that no funny business happens with the food.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> yes, that is one drawback of Chicken Soup that I am currently feeding Brody. It is made by Diamond. I know that they were involved in some recalls. But after messing with his food for months and finding one that he will willingly eat, I feel like I will keep him on it for now. I am also feeding the Orijen puppy, in combination with the Chicken Soup. I would have gladly kept him on Wellness if he would have only LIKED IT!! Having to sit down on the floor with him, feeding him the warmed up microwaved glop from my fingers was for the birds!! And then he would only eat a couple bites. It was driving me crazy!!
> 
> So to find a food that he likes has been so great for me. I will just have to keep an eye on the Diamond company and make sure that no funny business happens with the food.


I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. All this mess trying to find a good food for picky little Brody.. I am so happy he at least likes the Orijen in case something happens with Diamond. I can't imagine what else you have left to try to get him to eat.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

This whole thing about companies not being ethical/responsible/reasonable with their foods is exactly why we started researching RAW in the first place, and are so glad we now do it full time. I can feed her for $5 or less/mth and I -know- exactly what she's eating. Nothing going to "surprise" us.


----------

